# best feeding dishes to stop roaches escaping ?



## jhzgto (Apr 24, 2012)

What do you all use ?

My sub-adult beardie has a fairly large "pot" that seems to keep most of the roaches ok until eaten but the two rankins eat 10mm roaches & I just can't stop them getting out of the food bowls !!

Every time I move their rocks or "furniture" there are roaches living in there !

No way of escaping from the viv, but would prefer to keep them in the food bowl if possible.

The dishes are all smooth sided !!


----------



## Hampshire Colubrids (Jul 31, 2012)

I just use a cricket tub. Works well until the knock it over


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

jhzgto said:


> What do you all use ?
> 
> My sub-adult beardie has a fairly large "pot" that seems to keep most of the roaches ok until eaten but the two rankins eat 10mm roaches & I just can't stop them getting out of the food bowls !!
> 
> ...


Not much you can do im afraid, my bearded likes to jump in so knocks them all out anyway lol even if they cannot climb, i used a dog bowl for mine mind, unsure on depth but it keeps them in there long enough.

and yeah i had a whole army of roaches living in mine until recently lol, it worked wonders as they were a cleanup crew


----------



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

i use an exo terra LARGE waterbowl for my chinese water dragon it dosnt really keep the critters in but she gets them dropped in one at a time and if i see one making a break for it then it gets flicked back in. its abit harder work than just dumping them in but at the same time i get to see how many she eats everyday and i know there is no possible chance of impaction while she eats, ive herd of people putting a rim of either celeotape or vasaline im not sure which one it was.... they put a rim around 3/4 of the way up in there rubs so the bugs cant climb any higher that that. if you decide to do this do some research 1st as its only a faint memory and it could of been something different so make sure you check it out 1st incase it does any damage to your reps


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

What about a mealworm dish? Like the one's exo terra use...


----------



## Red123 (Mar 3, 2010)

I've used deep hamster dishes before and not had any escapees from them.


----------



## jhzgto (Apr 24, 2012)

thanks for all the quick replies 

Mealworm dish - seems to work ok on very small roaches (5mm) but anything bigger & they iggyback each other to escape over the wall :bash:

i have gone back to my original idea -- A waxworm tub clued to a CD - seems to be deep enough to keep them in, small enough that the stupid dragon doesn't sit in it & unable to topple over with a CD glued to the bottom. Crude but effective :no1:


----------



## dramen (May 29, 2012)

Have you tried tea light candle holders from wilkensons, Never had an escapee from one of them.


----------



## Jono2411 (Feb 10, 2009)

the only escapees ive had were from when my crestie dives into the bowl and a roach or 2 uses his head to escape  Talk about taking a risk!


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm not sure how big rankins are exactly but for adult leos we use the glass dishes you get creme brulee in from sainsbury's. They keep even adult roaches in, the leos can hang over the side to reach them and my wife gets to eat pudding, win win! :lol2:


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Something that would look good and the little beggers couldn't knock over.

make a fake rock grouted platform that you can drop a crix box into. roaches can't get out and beardies can't knock it over. Job sorted. Would work for mealworms and morio also.


----------

